

Ask HN: What do you expect from a Facebook 'killer'? - rikacomet

recently me and my friends are working on a new startup, and we have tons of great things lined up for the folks, yet as i acknowledge.. its wise to ask the people who matter.. to as what do they expect from a new age social networking site which the current generation lack.<p>please submit valuable suggestions<p>please feel free to submit any other query, i will try to answer to them as well.
======
genezeta
I expect it to appear one day and be something people want. I don't expect it
to be something which comes out of asking people what is it that they want.

No offense intended. Just being sincere.

------
naf
Less clutter, an easier way to choose with who I want to share, a dislike
button, possibility to comment on page likes (they removed that feature), an
algorithm that filters the stuff that's irrelevant to me (f.e. farmville spam,
fanpage posts, ...), a cleaner frontpage, a better distinction between groups
and lists, no flood of e-mails, better family relationship options, ... The
list is endless.

------
narag
Privacy. Thus a business model that doesn't require crushing it.

Truly separate groups.

Easy file sharing.

That's all folks.

------
rikacomet
at narag,

yes that's part of our model from the very start, privacy privacy and privacy!
i would be happy to share the first look with my fellow HN users :) cheers!

to the person below,

yes, there are a lot of things we acknowledge and i mentioned it as well, well
it was a bit vague of me to say we want suggestions, so let me rephrase it

we are looking for suggestions that would not come easily to someone's mind,
something on a advanced level.

as for the dislike button, the one reason it does not exist on facebook, is
that it raises concerns about hurting others easily. it would lead to a lot of
negative vibes, and lot of people will hate to have a dislike button.

simply putting it, you don't need to tell someone you dislike the way they
look, just don't praise them and your message is heard in a way that doesn't
hurt their feelings.

yet, its possible to have a dislike button in a limited environment, like you
can dislike a Bill like SOPA, you can dislike a public figure(they are public
figures because majority of people like them already), you can dislike a
faminine or disease.. or can dislike something as simple as 'waking up early
in the morning' :P

to the 3rd respondent:

yes hoping is a good thing that some good change will come about, but if its
around the corner, we need to have the wit to recognize our hero that we have
been waiting for . just saying.

ps: no offense taken.

Note: i posted this hear, because i feel HN is a place where good minds
collaborate, and i believe in the old saying and fact " gold is found
underground "

looking forward to more replies ^^

~~~
genezeta
I guess I might have misunderstood the idea.

It seems, for "Facebook killer" you understand "a better Facebook" or "a site
similar to FB but with some stuff done better". I replied as I did, because I
don't think a "Facebook killer" would be so similar to Facebook.

If you ask about "Facebook but better", the only answers you'll get will
always have FB as a basis. If you want to think about something that can have
the power to replace Facebook, you'd be better off not thinking about it as FB
but better. IMHO, you want a FB killer will be something which is explicitly
different from Facebook.

------
dextorious
"""What do you expect from a Facebook 'killer'?"""

I expect him to be some disturbed individual targeting Facebook users,
befriending them, and them sending them messages to lure them somewhere where
he kills them and/or makes unspeakable things to them.

